# Looking for a Programmer.



## Alex (Jun 27, 2003)

Hi, 
I just had an idea. Basicly its a tool/game to teach yourself how to type faster.

I don't really want to give away the whole idea but, it would need to know how to play a song, and find lyrics.

I really think this is a cool idea, and I will share it with who ever contacts me about possibly working on this.

I don't have any money at all... but I can host the project and probually any of your projects on your own domain as I do have a hosting account.

Thanks, 
Alex


----------



## binaryDigit (Jun 27, 2003)

Be sure to have anyone who responds sign an NDA if you really think your idea has potential.  Just a CYA thing, and anyone who's serious about helping shouldn't have a problem with signing it.  You can find templates of NDA's on the net.


----------



## Alex (Jun 27, 2003)

Hmm, I am searching for a template, but cant find one... Got any links?

thanks for the advice.


----------



## Lycander (Jun 27, 2003)

So it's like karoke but typing instead of singing? The computer sings out loud the words as you type them? Heheh, that would be fun to see.


----------



## mr. k (Jun 27, 2003)

Get apples text to speech involved in it and BaM! That would be an instant success!


----------



## Alex (Jun 27, 2003)

Not quite... come on, I think its a good idea.. someone has to want to help!


----------



## Dominyo (Jun 27, 2003)

What are you programming this in? Objective-C/Cocoa? If so, I don't have much experience, but I'd love to help.


----------



## Alex (Jun 28, 2003)

I dont know jack about coding lol.

I do php =D

Umm.. what ever runs on macosx the best?

I dont know.


----------



## wiz (Jun 28, 2003)

i don't mind helping

but i'm comfortable with Java only.
I know c++, but not Objective-C/C++

i think Apple has best support for Cocoa apps, which can be written in Objective-C or Java.


----------



## Alex (Jun 28, 2003)

AIM is the best way to contact me.. I am always online

AlexWicketts is my screen name.


----------



## bobw (Jun 28, 2003)

Non Disclosure Agreement
http://www.bitlaw.com/forms/nda.html


----------



## wadesworld (Jun 29, 2003)

I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but ideas are a dime a dozen.

Most software projects, even if they seem simple, take hundreds of hours of work.  Thus, it's somewhat niave to think someone is just sitting around bored enough to take your project.

I'm not trying to shoot you down - just telling you what you're really facing.  Most folks have no idea how much work goes into programming.  

And BTW, the above explanation is why one should NEVER pirate software.  

Wade


----------

